# What year/s/ Duramax?



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

My 02 gasser has pretty nasty frame rot and thinking of going to the diesel side and my towing business has gone way up in mileage. Still gonna do a few lots but not the focus on this truck. 
Being a diesel "newbie" as it is planning on buying a Texas or other non salt area truck and bringing back up. Any years to avoid or have preference over? Looking at ext cab short beds prefer power mostly everything since sit in it a lot and have bad arthritis. Budgeting 30 k ballpark. Seeing alot of 2008-13 in this range.
Especially any upgrades in rusting lines ,frames and rocker panels!!!!

TIA marty


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

07.5-13 is the same I believe. After that they went to def.


----------



## $chultz38 (Sep 17, 2011)

Whiffyspark;2140561 said:


> 07.5-13 is the same I believe. After that they went to def.


Def started in 11


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

$chultz38;2140568 said:


> Def started in 11


Thanks. Quick Google search and it looks like they had quite a few issues for 11.

Friend just brought a 15. He already deleted it


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

hosenfeffer;2140529 said:


> My 02 gasser has pretty nasty frame rot and thinking of going to the diesel side and my towing business has gone way up in mileage. Still gonna do a few lots but not the focus on this truck.
> Being a diesel "newbie" as it is planning on buying a Texas or other non salt area truck and bringing back up. Any years to avoid or have preference over? Looking at ext cab short beds prefer power mostly everything since sit in it a lot and have bad arthritis. Budgeting 30 k ballpark. Seeing alot of 2008-13 in this range.
> Especially any upgrades in rusting lines ,frames and rocker panels!!!!
> 
> TIA marty


Seems like a lot like the 2006-2007.5 lbz's Lots of info http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

leigh;2140580 said:


> Seems like a lot like the 2006-2007.5 lbz's Lots of info http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/?


Those years had the old frame with a 4800 lb front axle rating , a diesel and decent plow have them overloaded . That and a 2006 is over a decade old , hardly an upgrade .


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

My buddy had an 07.5 with no issues. He sold it for 14k with 185k miles on it. And it was an employee truck 

Me, I'm looking at RAM. It's either going to be a Cummins or hemi. I haven't decided if it's worth the money for the diesel. I know everyone will scream at me it is. But it's my money that im making a decision with. I had a gas 5.9 and it was perfect for me. Did everything but pass a gas station lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

11's and up have a boxed frame and heavier front end. They tow a lot better then previous models. Def really isn't a big problem and it's not very hard or expensive to delete the def and dpf.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

If pre emissions trucks is what you want, these guys seem to have the absolute nicest stuff around... I have their page bookmarked and check it all the time. Even tho I have all newer trucks, I would take an 07 lbz Sierra anyday if I didn't plow snow as that body style is still my personal favorite

http://www.ocautos.net/web/inventory


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Triple L;2140630 said:


> If pre emissions trucks is what you want, these guys seem to have the absolute nicest stuff around... I have their page bookmarked and check it all the time. Even tho I have all newer trucks, I would take an 07 lbz Sierra anyday if I didn't plow snow as that body style is still my personal favorite
> 
> http://www.ocautos.net/web/inventory


Seriously? 
28k for an 11 year old truck with 97k miles on it? 
They are so overpriced it's a joke.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That's about the market. I agree with you though. I found a 07 Cummins with 57k miles on it for 31k


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Triple L;2140630 said:


> If pre emissions trucks is what you want, these guys seem to have the absolute nicest stuff around... I have their page bookmarked and check it all the time. Even tho I have all newer trucks, I would take an 07 lbz Sierra anyday if I didn't plow snow as that body style is still my personal favorite
> 
> http://www.ocautos.net/web/inventory


If you want mine, just like everything else I have... it is always for sale. 07 LBZ Serria... just what the doctor ordered. Thumbs Up

It is weird to think that my truck is closing in on 10 years old... :crying: I am a sucker for that body style also. With the lack of the emission control BS and the fact that I just got to 100K, I just can't find a reason to part with it.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

06-07 LBZ or 11+ LML. 

Stay away from LB7's (2001 to early 2004).


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks all, Found a great price on a 2016 gasser could not pass up.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

hosenfeffer;2141046 said:


> Thanks all, Found a great price on a 2016 gasser could not pass up.


Banks Chevy?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

gallihersnow;2140896 said:


> 06-07 LBZ or 11+ LML.
> 
> Stay away from LB7's (2001 to early 2004).


What is the matter with an LB7? 

I have a bunch of them. Cheap horsepower. They are workhorses!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Philbilly2;2142358 said:


> What is the matter with an LB7?
> 
> I have a bunch of them. Cheap horsepower. They are workhorses!


injectors are crap http://www.kennedydiesel.com/docs/Duramax Injector Failures.pdf


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leigh;2142389 said:


> injectors are crap http://www.kennedydiesel.com/docs/Duramax Injector Failures.pdf


So you have a virtually bulletproof transmission, a truck that will haul or pull just about anything, and that can be picked up for cheap now a days, and $1500 injectors stand in your way? 

Every year, every brand, how ever you want to look at it. They all have an issue that will surface at some point. Just a question of if you want to fix it or move on to the next truck and have a different issue to deal with. Thumbs Up


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Since we have the duramax people in here..

03-04 GMC 2500hd. 220k miles extended cab. ReBuilt motor and trans at 160k. Believe it has head studs and some billet trans parts. No body rust. Minor frame rust which I don't care about. 

Come with an ultramount 8.5 and 2 year old 2 yd spreader. I know the history, know he takes care of everything etc. He said make an offer, I'm thinking 12. He has said 15 before. Strictly a work truck for me. 

What would you pay. Lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whiffyspark;2143713 said:


> Since we have the duramax people in here..
> 
> 03-04 GMC 2500hd. 220k miles extended cab. ReBuilt motor and trans at 160k. Believe it has head studs and some billet trans parts. No body rust. Minor frame rust which I don't care about.
> 
> ...


Why a rebuilt motor and trans at 160k? That seems suspicious.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark13;2143776 said:


> Why a rebuilt motor and trans at 160k? That seems suspicious.


Was tuned and blew head gasket. Went ahead and did it as preventative maintenance.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What are we talking for tuning? Plug in tunes? Stacks? EFI Live?

It takes quite a bit of hp to hurt them. Head gaskets are not THAT common on a LB7. The are out there, but not a greatly common amount.

A stock Alli will handle quite a bit at the wheels before the converter cannot hold the power and your slip ratio starts to become an issue. I have overturned quite a few Duramaxs with EFI live that had previously weak converters that the tuning showed it's true strength when 500hp+ was applied.

Just makes me wonder how much hp was being applied to this rig. The other parts in the driveline and motor are what worry me if we are talking over 500hp as the 220K is approaching.

As for the price:
I have picked up quite a few LB7's threw the years for the $2500 - $4000 range (needing sticks of course) but they are out there everyday if you can turn a wrench.

15K seems a bunch on the high side, but you are getting a plow and spreader, so maybe not that far off? 12k seems more in the park, but still a bit up there for a 12+ year old truck with 220k. Are the plow and spreader clean? What is the cab config, she loaded or WT? What is the spreader type and model?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

It's loaded, but his crew leader drives it now. So not perfect condition. And no wasn't any crazy tuning just Holly Rock that everyone runs around here. He did it more for preventative maintenance than anything. He depends on his trucks. The head gasket was leaking on the exhaust side, I was going to do it but didn't. 

Spreader is 2 years old salt Dogg 2 yard. Plow is older ultramount. Did a pump and motor 3 years ago


----------

